# The Friesian stud colt Lestat



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I can very rarely see the pictures at work, but I'm glad I can see these.. he's beautiful.

Sorry to hear he had such an awful journey down to you.. would have scared the living daylights out of me, but hopefully he's well on his way to being fixed.

Sending healing hugs your way- he's a handsome one!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

what a beauty... glad to see he doesnt look to traumatized!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

He's settling in now and he's walking with barely a limp. He's swollen through his armpit and pectorals but he's not as sore as he was! I walked him in the arena today and we practiced personal space and "whoa". He did really well but being a baby keeping his attention on me is a chore outside of his stall. He's very eager to please though which is great! The vet comes out on Friday to start the first of three laser light treatments to help tighten the muscles.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

jealous, you now have 3 gorgeous horses I wanted shipped over here lol

glad he's okay after his experiance though, must of been pretty scary for him, hopefully he wont be afraid of floating after that


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

What a gorgeous man!! I look forward to seeing pictures of him growing up. Absolute stunner.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Won't it be fun to watch him grow up...


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! Looks to be a DreamHorse! Glad he doesn't seem too bothered by the trip-that was a nightmare-Poor Baby.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm excited to build him into a gentleman! I decided against breeding Caleigh since it's just not worth the risk to possibly loose her and decided on bringing Lestat home instead as the new baby. This way I can start him and finish him how I want to and I don't have to wait 11 months! He should be out and moving around on his own in a few weeks hopefully. We'll see what the vet thinks on Friday!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow! Congrats! He is stunning! Love, love, love the name Lestat for him!!! Look forward to more pics!!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you! I'm going to take more today hopefully. I think the stress shut down my immune system and I woke up coughing today so I'm trying to make it out there for just a little.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

drafts4ever said:


> I finally got my dream stud baby from the sire I've been drooling over since I was 13. Nanning374! He's 9 months old and registered Leroy but I chose his barn name to be Lestat after my favorite author Anne Rice. Here's some pictures of him. My mom did some energy work on him today to help with his healing from his traumatic trailer experience but he's expected to make a full recovery! For a thorough story on his hauling accident this link explains it. He's doing great considering what he went through.
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/traumatic-entry-into-new-home-109001/


Very handsome horse


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

He is gorgeous! Looks like he's settled in well. Hopefully he will have a quick recovery!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's gorgeous!! Glad he's ok! Congrats!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you everybody! The vet comes out tomorrow for a check up and plan out his recovery!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

He's very cute!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

What a cute boy, love his expression 



drafts4ever said:


> I'm excited to build him into a gentleman! I decided against breeding Caleigh since it's just not worth the risk to possibly loose her and decided on bringing Lestat home instead as the new baby. This way I can start him and finish him how I want to and I don't have to wait 11 months! He should be out and moving around on his own in a few weeks hopefully. We'll see what the vet thinks on Friday!


What a fantastic and refreshing view, kudos to you for deciding against breeding.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

The only breeding he's going to be allowed to do is to a very few select purebred mares to promote the breed. And his only intimate relationship in that respect will be with a plastic pony and a cup. He's already turning into a good boy! He explored trot poles today. Sniffed at them, attempted to eat them, walked over them. Then we met a green Jolly ball and nosed it a couple times before moving on. We're practicing stopping when mom says stop. Whoa isn't familiar so we're working on that and he has no idea how to back up but of course that'll come with time. He and the goats took a look at each other without incident so that's good and he's already familiar with dogs. He's not allowed to meet mares nose to nose but he's welcome to look at them across the aisle way. He's met the geldings for the most part just walking up and down and introducing him nose to nose. He just wants to play and ends up nuzzling their neck or liping at their face talking quietly. I can't wait until he's allowed to run around so I can get some pictures of him in motion! 
I even have a photo shoot with him on Saturday. Just standing portraits and snuggle hugs but he gets his first bath tomorrow so I can clean him up a bit for it. He's a pretty pretty boy.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

I hope those pictures turn out so we will be able to see them


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

We just did a couple pictures with him today since his foot was bothering him from the swelling where he had it jammed. Later on we found a gash that didn't look very nice so that's wrapped with goopy good stuff on it and dealt with now. We took some outside in his run though that he's been sectioned off of. The photographer said he'll try to have pictures available for me sometime this coming week.


----------



## ILOVEHORSE (Jan 15, 2012)

Amazing


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

He's gorgeous!

On a positive note, we had a horrific incident with a 3 year old pony who ended up getting a front leg tangled in a hay net (you'll never find another haynet in our possession), flipped himself and get wedged underneath a divided in our trailer, while hanging from being tied. We had to cut the rope, keep him calm and have people help us get the divider out so he could stand. He never associated it with a bad trailer experience, and the next time we tried to load him, he marched right in with zero issues (and to this day has never had issues).

We also had a bad incident with Shay-las Clyde/TB cross mare as a yearling when we tried to tie her and she FREAKED out, got her legs slung over the divider and fell down. We also had no problems with her the next time we had to haul her as a baby.

So just stay positive and you'd be amazed, as babies, a lot of them bounce back both physically and mentally!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm pretty sure he'll figure out it's not that scary. It was his first time loading in a trailer so he had a little issue anyway. Once he gets used to it I'm not seeing it as a problem I hope.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

He is gorgeous. Poor, poor boy to have to go through that ordeal. :-( Keep posting pics of him while he grows up.


----------



## andimax (Jun 26, 2011)

he is sooo cute


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

What a dream he is! Soo gorgeous! I'm sure when he is older he will be quite a head turner


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

He is bloody beautiful <3 

Sorry to hear about your and his terrifying expierience :/ I couldn't ever imagine being in that position, but I'm glad he's ok and making a full recovery!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

He explored snow yesterday. Here's some pictures. He met Bold the ex racer. He's an old man now but he's a good baby sitter so I think Lestat will be going out with him when he's better.


----------



## ConfusciusWasAGreatTeachr (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh my word! He is just beautiful! I LOVE the one of him looking at the camera. Great picture with the snow/headcollar - all those colours go so well.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I wish I could have let him out to play in it. Oh well, there is always next year.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh I love your guy so expressive


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I was telling my boyfriend that if it ever comes down to cars not working he's pushing his truck outside and I'm keeping the horses in the garage so I can still get around. He laughed and said he wouldn't mind my ponies since they're so well behaved. My biggest project at the moment is Lestat. Legacy is being sent to an event trainer later this year, not sure when so my main focus will be on Lestat for the next year.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

He's looking wonderful, OP!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

thank you!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

*Update some new pictures*

Here's some pictures taken on Valentines day.


----------



## Surprise 623 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Coolest pic ever*

I love this pic...can I steal it? Understand if no but would love to show friends


----------



## Surprise 623 (Jun 17, 2010)

Sorry One with young girl!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Can you say, "Keyuuuuute!"?


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

huh? I uploaded more than one of me and him, which one are you referring to?


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you Tiny! I thought you'd like!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

He's gorgeous as ever!!


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

He's absolutely stunning!!!!


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

He really is gorgeous :lol:


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

He's gorgeous! I love the pictures of you holding the rose out to him and of him holding it in his mouth


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Can I haz Lestat? Lol :lol:


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you! He's growing up into a handsome boy!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Awe a very loving horse


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I love the picture of him with the rose in his mouth. He's the most romantic horse in the world. ;-)


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

What a handsome fellow he is!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I can't wait to show him! Vet cleared him for halter on April 7th!


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

drafts4ever said:


> I finally got my dream stud baby from the sire I've been drooling over since I was 13. Nanning374! He's 9 months old and registered Leroy but I chose his barn name to be Lestat after my favorite author Anne Rice. Here's some pictures of him. My mom did some energy work on him today to help with his healing from his traumatic trailer experience but he's expected to make a full recovery! For a thorough story on his hauling accident this link explains it. He's doing great considering what he went through.
> http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/traumatic-entry-into-new-home-109001/


 
He's gorgerous, sorry to hear of the traumatic entry, but he looks like he has a kind eye despite it all.

LOVE the name too, Lestat is also my favourite character in the Vampire Chronicles!


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

Love the pics! The one with you guys hugging is awesome, love how his eyes are closed! Of course the rose one is great too


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

He is a stunning young man! Congrats and best of luck with him.

Also, I love your dreads!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks! I love my dreads too! They're fun! 
He's coming along! I'm excited!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

*Another update!*

The weather is slowly improving and giving us a couple days every few weeks of dry warmth! It was so busy yesterday so I didn't get him out until the late afternoon but he had fun blowing steam and running around. Instead of hanging out in the indoor 120x70 dusty indoor arena the only available space was the 100x200 outdoor so he had a blast of course! 
He will be 1 year old april 2nd, starting to bounce around and practice a studly prance. He's not dropped but he's starting to feel "good" so we're cracking down. He's a quick learner so I'm not terribly worried and I have a ton of help from all different directions of course. He's growing up so fast!
Found out he's allergic to dust. They don't drag or water the indoor so as soon as anybody is in there it's a dust cloud. Poor boy is stuffed up with goopy eyes! I found out it's against regulation and a danger health wise to horses and humans so there's a group of us about to confront the owners on it.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

He is such a handsome and major looking horse!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you! He's convinced my Clydesdale mare is mom and she's set on no more foals however she's happy to show him the do's and don'ts. He's stalled next to her and when it's bed time he lies down against the wall closest to her and nickers until he falls asleep.


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Thats so sweet! He is really growing up nicely he's lucky your clyde mare is that way and doesn't just shun him, he's got a great family
looks like a couple million bucks!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

She did the same thing when I brought my other mare in. She showed her the ropes and took her under her wing so to speak. Caleigh's very nurturing which is great and since he was on stall rest for an important portion of his growing up the vet and trainer have recommended him being turned out with her until he's about 2. We'll see how that goes when we move to my property in August. Until then he's going into a stall and run between two baby sitter geldings.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

oh, he's growing up so nicely. So, no after effects from his trauma?


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

What a handsome boy. Glad he turned out okay .


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

His shoulder is almost completely healed! He gets a little stiff when it's really cold but that's expected.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

We start lunging tomorrow. 5 minutes of trotting! The vet ok'd this and said if any limping comes out of it she wants to see him again but so far I haven't seen any recently. 

On another growing up and progressing note: WE HAVE A BALL! Well actually there are two but so far the left one is playing favorite and has been most consistently decended. The right one still sits high but I can feel it and once in every couple days it sneaks down for a quick groping before hiding again.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

Haha congratulations! Can't wait to see more pictures of his beautiful trot!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I figured since there's plenty of girly parts floating around why not take a picture of his slowly filling sack? He was confused by the bright light that went off between his legs. Haha I would have posted just like a proud mama but I fell asleep.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

drafts4ever said:


> I figured since there's plenty of girly parts floating around why not take a picture of his slowly filling sack? He was confused by the bright light that went off between his legs. Haha I would have posted just like a proud mama but I fell asleep.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Great now I'm trying to explain to my family why I am ROTFLMAO:rofl::rofl:

The things us horse people think that is OK to do


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Been following this thread since it started. Happy to hear he is healing nicely, and he is just getting more and more beautiful! 

And it's nice to hear that he is... erm... manning up :wink:


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Here's pictures and yes I included the one of the floating lime:lol:. It turns circles and bounces around but it's the most consistently descended one of the two. 
He stands tied inside or outside for brushing, shedding out, picking feet, hugs, snuggles. He's a good boy. He's of course on a quick release and hasn't yet tested being tied so if/when that comes he *hopefully* won't get screwed and tied up if the string pull works correctly. He's a very good boy. He does pace, doesn't like the furminator on his neck and he has to bend all the way around to see what you're doing if you're brushing his butt but he's not nervous, just very very curious. If you need your brush held because you have a hoof pick in one hand and a mane comb in the other he'll happily take it in his mouth and hold it for you. His favorite is the rubber squish on the furminator handle. He sucks on that until I ask for it back.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

What a handsome fellow! Thanks for the update.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Very welcome
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pirouette (Apr 25, 2012)

sooo cute!


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yay more pictures! :lol: He gets more gorgeous every time!

Looks like he is doing really well and I bet you a super happy and proud. That thing about holding the brushes for you is just too cute!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll try to get a picture of him helping!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

drafts4ever said:


> I'll try to get a picture of him helping!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Haha aw that would be so cute.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

He's not one to hold still but I'll try to get a picture sometime this week! He's shedding so hopefully I'll have a sleek shiny baby soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

very nice pictures


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

I bet he will look amazing in his summer coat!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I can't wait for him to full shed out! He's almost there! His butt still has a lot and his tummy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

You have to promise to give continuous updats, all the time :lol: I'll never get sick of hearing about him, and I am sure I speak for everyone else too!

He is so beautiful.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Here's his helping mouth. He sucks on the handle and eventually drops it.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Not sure if I shared any of these? These are from our first halter classes in April at a local schooling show. He placed 4th and 5th against 12 and 14 other seasoned horses. I think that's pretty good being that he's never done any showing before. He was a good boy, lots of compliments.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Such a pretty boy, glad to hear how well he's doing


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

wow what a handsome boy


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks! He's doing pretty good! 
This morning he had some white snot and then sneezed and it was clear. My friend who was working with him says since he has no other symptoms and is acting his usual self she thinks it's just allergies. Poor boy. They really need to water the arena, that's the main source of dust and the reason for his big goober eyes. We've been treating the surrounding area and his nose with mineral oil dabbed so the dust doesn't stick. 
I went to the barn today to check on him. Another boarder called me and said she thought his left back ankle was a bit swollen and he wouldn't let her pick it up. I checked him out and he's a little puffy but not swollen swollen or warm/hot to the touch. He's standing on it, didn't mind me holding it for the most part but wasn't thrilled I was making him three leg eat his dinner while I messed with his foot. I'll keep an eye on it but I'm pretty sure he just stepped on himself doing something silly or maybe bumped it on something. 

The hostility at the barn towards me is still heavily present from the lady who began it. I left for two days because it was so uncomfortable to be there. Went back today and felt very uncomfortable as soon as she showed up so I went around to single standing boarders and let them know there was rumors being spread about me from this certain lady and if they hear anything from her to please ask me before taking it seriously. I left shortly after.


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Rumours? Whats going on at the barn?

On the plus side, Lestat looks GORGEOUS :lol:


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm being bullied by one of the older ladies and the other day I was threatened by her. Of course nobody that matters there *cough* barn owners, will take me seriously because "you're young and trying to cause problems." instead I'm pretty sure they want me gone and I'm doing my best to hurry up and get out before I'm told to. I've heard I'm not appreciated because I've pointed out things I have a problem with such as moldy hay and hay with a ton of weeds and debris being fed. 
I'm sorry that I care about what my horses eat?
So it's a very unpleasant environment. I shouldn't need to go to boarders and tell them to come to me if they hear this lady or others associated with her speaking about me and to take what she and her "posse" say with a grain of salt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

